# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  كيف نتجنب مشاكل قرحة الفم ..؟؟

## الوردة الاردنية

كيف نتجنب مشاكل قرحة الفم ..؟؟





تعتبر قرحة الفم مشكلة يعانى منها الكثير من الأشخاص، ودائماً ما تكون قرحة الفم صغيرة وبعيدة عن النظر إلا أنها مؤلمة وقد تستمر بعض الوقت مما يولد شعوراً متصلاً بعدم الراحة.

وتسمى بالقرحة الحلقية وهي تحول الأكل والكلام إلى تجربة مؤلمة ومن الممكن أن تظهر في اللسان أو اللثة أو باطن الخد أو في قاعدة الشفاه.

هي جروح صغيرة مؤلمة تتكون داخل الفم، وتكون على حدود اللثة أو مقابل الفكين أو في سقف الفم، وهذه مشكلة تحدث لكل الناس ولكنها تتكرر كثيرا عند بعض الناس .. وهي غير معدية ولا يمكن أن تنتقل من شخص لآخر.

معظم هذه القرح تزول وحدها في فترة من أسبوع إلي اثنين ولكن العلاج يقي من المضاعفات ويقلل الإحساس بالألم.



أسباب الإصابة بقرحة الفم:


معظم القرح الفردية تكون بسبب جرح في الفم وبعض العائلات تتكرر لديها قرح الفم، ومعظم الأطفال والبالغين أكثر عرضة لحدوث القرح، والطلبة الذين يتعرضون لضغط شديد أيام الامتحانات معرضون للإصابة بها، وكذلك الحوامل.

وبالرغم من تكرار ظهور قرح الفم إلا أن السبب المحدد لظهورها يظل غامضاً، والأطباء لديهم العديد من الاعتقادات بخصوص قرحة الفم، فالبعض يقول إنها تظهر نتيجة ضغط نفسي، بينما يعتقد آخرون بضرورة حدوث إصابة ينتج عنها ظهور قرح الفم كعض اللسان أو اللثة أثناء الأكل، كما من الممكن أن يزيد الطعام الخشن من تكرارها.

وبالرغم من تكرار ظهور قرح الفم بصورة اعتيادية إلا أن أسبابها غير معلومة في معظم الأوقات، كما تظهر في أي مرحلة عمرية خاصةً ما بين سن العاشرة والأربعين، وقد لا تتطلب هذه القرح علاجاً في معظم الأحوال فعادةً ما يبدأ الألم في الانحسار بعد عدة أيام، وفي أغلب الأوقات تختفي القرحة خلال أسبوع إلى ثلاثة أسابيع على الأكثر، وقد تظهر ما بين الحين والآخر بقطر أكبر من 1سم وتستمر أكثر من أسبوعين.



وقد تظهر أحيانا بعض الأعراض التالية للماصبين بقرحة الفم:


- آلام في منطقة واحدة أو عدة مناطق من الفم وغالباً ما تكون على اللسان أو تحته أو على السطح الداخلى للثة والشفاه أو في قاعدة اللثة.

- شعور بدغدغة أو لسع طفيف داخل الفم قبل ظهور القرح مباشرةً.

- قرح دائرية بيضاء لها رأس أو حروف حمراء.



أعراض قرحة الفم:


- معظم القرح مدورة الشكل وأقل من 1 سم وتأخذ اللون الأصفر أو الأبيض أو الرمادي وتكون حمراء ومنتفخة ولها حاجز.

- قد تكون مؤلمة جدا عند الأكل أو الشرب.



علاج قرحة الفم:


- تزول وحدها خلال فترة من أسبوع إلي أسبوعين بدون علاج.. ولكن العلاج يقلل من الإصابه بعدوي بكتيرية.

- وفي الغالب لا تتطب قرح الفم البسيطة علاجاً إلا أن الطبيب قد ينصح باستخدام المضمضة أو أدوية أخرى في حالات القرح الكبيرة أو المؤلمة والتي تستمر لفترات طويلة، كما يمكن أن يصف مسكناً أو مخدراً موضعياً.

- مرهم، بعض المراهم التي تحتوي على مضادات الالتهابات.

- الجيل، من الطبقة الواقية للقرحة مرورا بالقرحة نفسها، ولا ينصح باستخدام كميات كبيرة.

- غسول للفم، مفيد إذا كان صعب الوصول إلي القرحة وتستطيع أن تمنع العدوي البكتيريه وتقلل من الألم.

- الاهتمام بنظافة الفم والغذاء المتوازن وتقليل استهلاك الحلوى والسكريات.

- وضع الثلج على أماكن القرح وهو ما يساعد على احتمال الألم وتسريع اختفاء القرحة.

- تفريش أسنانك برفق، وذلك لسرعة انحسار قرحة الفم مع مراعاة عدم الاحتكاك بالقرحة وينصح باستخدام فرشاة ناعمة.

- اغسل فمك بماء وملح وذلك لتوفير وسط معقم مما يساعد على الشفاء.

- استخدم مخففات الألم كالأسبرين والمخدر الموضعي لكن ينصح باستخدامها بحذر.

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

مشكورة على المعلومات القيمة الوردة الاردنية

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

شكرا لمرورك حبيبتي والمطر

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
معلومات قيمة وموضوع شامل يعرض أسباب واعراض وطرق علاج قرحة الفم
مشكورة الوردة الطرح

*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

شكرا لمرورك حبيبتي دموع

----------

